# Whats yer sign?



## Ender (Sep 13, 2003)

http://quizilla.com/users/sweethang/quizzes/What's%20Your%20Sign%3F/


----------



## Ender (Sep 13, 2003)

mine was:

No Outlet. 

You don't take crap from anyone. You know who you are and you're fine with it. Good for you, people are drawn to your strength. sometimes you come across somewhat blunt and that can be hurtful. Don't be afraid to open up to others, you don't have to always be in control. 


oh well..*L


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm not sharing mine because it was eerily accurate 

Cthulhu


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

Watch for falling rocks. You're an all around good person and a great listener. People enjoy your friendship, but goodness, your moodiness is so hard to predict. PMS isn't a good excuse for you and you know it. Learn to relax and not take everything so personally. Your emotional outbursts will scare people off, so Calm Down!


----------



## kilo (Sep 14, 2003)

No Outlet


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 14, 2003)

.delete.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 14, 2003)

Caution Sign. You are insane. But I mean it in a good way...really. You're always looking to be different or crazy. Although you scare lots of people, those who love you know how hilarious you are. Always be up for the next adventure, but try not to get arrested, ok?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 14, 2003)

"Yield Right of Way."


Annoy a rightist--advocate truth, justice, and the American Way. And drink better wine than they do.


----------



## Danny (Sep 14, 2003)

No Outlet.


----------



## rachel (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Watch for falling rocks. You're an all around good person and a great listener. People enjoy your friendship, but goodness, your moodiness is so hard to predict. PMS isn't a good excuse for you and you know it. Learn to relax and not take everything so personally. Your emotional outbursts will scare people off, so Calm Down! *


 Mine too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 14, 2003)

The first man to raise a fist is the first one to run out of ideas.
~Herbert George Wells~


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 14, 2003)

No Outlet. You don't take crap from anyone. You know who you are and you're fine with it. Good for you, people are drawn to your strength. sometimes you come across somewhat blunt and that can be hurtful. Don't be afraid to open up to others, you don't have to always be in control.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 14, 2003)

Slow Children at Play. You are fun, goofy, and adorable. People generally like to be around you, although sometimes your immature jokes and energy can be annoying. Remember to use your inside voice sometimes, but never grow up!



sheesh I even changed answers 3 times and still came out with this.. ~!!!


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Watch for falling rocks. You're an all around good person and a great listener. People enjoy your friendship, but goodness, your moodiness is so hard to predict. PMS isn't a good excuse for you and you know it. Learn to relax and not take everything so personally. Your emotional outbursts will scare people off, so Calm Down! *


That is so scary


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2003)

No Outlet. You don't take crap from anyone. You know who you are and you're fine with it. Good for you, people are drawn to your strength. sometimes you come across somewhat blunt and that can be hurtful. Don't be afraid to open up to others, you don't have to always be in control.


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2003)

I've taken online tests a lot, this one is far too accurate.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No Outlet. You don't take crap from anyone. You know who you are and you're fine with it. Good for you, people are drawn to your strength. sometimes you come across somewhat blunt and that can be hurtful. Don't be afraid to open up to others, you don't have to always be in control. *



I think I'm seeing a trend here...


----------



## MountainSage (Sep 14, 2003)

No Outlet


Mountain Sage


----------



## Ender (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I think I'm seeing a trend here... *




I think you're right...maybe it's personality types that become attracted to MA.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 14, 2003)

I re-took mine, and got something closer to who i am...kinda.


No Parking. You cannot sit still and it's adorable. Your friendliness obviously makes you popular, especially with the opposite sex. Be careful who you flirt with, it's dangerous to mess with other people's hearts. I know you're sweet, but saying things you don't mean, makes you come off kinda fake.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 14, 2003)

DO NOT ENTER.  You are strong enough to take on anything.  That independence is good, but don't let your high standards keep you secluded.  Don't hold everything in.  You need to talk to other people.  No man is an island.  You need friends.

Ouch, that is way too close.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 14, 2003)

Slow/children at play


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 14, 2003)

SLOW Children at Play

It says I'm adorable, goofy, and annoying.
Hey, one out of three ain't bad.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2003)

Do Not Enter. You are strong enough to take on anything. That independence is good, but don't let your high standards keep you secluded. Don't hold everything in, you need to talk to other people. No man is an island, you need friends.

...I need friends..?  with the people I hang out with...what I need is no enemies.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *
> 
> ...I need friends..?  with the people I hang out with...what I need is no enemies.   *




I think I resemble that remark......


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Chronuss, I'd be your friend but I'm a Do Not Enter as well.  I guess that's why my favorite phrase is "Hey, you're in my bubble"


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> * I guess that's why my favorite phrase is "Hey, you're in my bubble" *



hahaaa that's too funny Letch.. We use that expression when we're sparring .. when someone comes into our 'sparring area.. *lining up 6 long with their partners * makes for tight quarters sparring at times.. "we just say.. get outta my bubble "  *G*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hahaaa that's too funny Letch.. We use that expression when we're sparring .. when someone comes into our 'sparring area.. *lining up 6 long with their partners * makes for tight quarters sparring at times.. "we just say.. get outta my bubble "  *G* *




Unless of course, you're an underbelt, like me. Then you have no bubble! LOL.


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 15, 2003)

Watch for falling rocks. You're an all around good person and a great listener. People enjoy your friendship, but goodness, your moodiness is so hard to predict. PMS isn't a good excuse for you and you know it. Learn to relax and not take everything so personally. Your emotional outbursts will scare people off, so Calm Down!

Robyn 

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 15, 2003)

Caution Sign. You are insane. But I mean it in a good way...really. You're always looking to be different or crazy. Although you scare lots of people, those who love you know how hilarious you are. Always be up for the next adventure, but try not to get arrested, ok?


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

That quiz was kind of scary, as it was spot on.  

So basically, if you combine all the quizzes so far, I'm a sensitive, herculean fish hero? :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

well...I guess that would make me a Hero Dragon of Death that's made of Jelly....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *well...I guess that would make me a Hero Dragon of Death that's made of Jelly.... *



Thinking about jelly....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

...good on toast?  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...good on toast?  :shrug: *



jellyfish on toast.. this should be over in the Sushi thread.. *nodding*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

...but sushi is quite nasty.... :barf:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...but sushi is quite nasty.... :barf: *



gag.. yeah it is


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

but tis not worry....crab legs on saturday...mwahahahahaha...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *but tis not worry....crab legs on saturday...mwahahahahaha... *



*grabs your leg and waffles you back to our threads.. you hijacker you~!!!

yeah crablegs.. *lusting*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> * you hijacker you~!!!*



yesh...yes, I am.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 15, 2003)

can you guess what i am..yeppers Watch for falling rocks. You're an all around good person and a great listener. People enjoy your friendship, but goodness, your moodiness is so hard to predict. PMS isn't a good excuse for you and you know it. Learn to relax and not take everything so personally. Your emotional outbursts will scare people off, so Calm Down!...now see my caution mood swings ahead is perfect for me...the test says so....chad need friends,  you need to retake yours...tess yours is really scary and all to true at least the first part


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *....chad need friends*



Chad doesn't need friends...the voices say so....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

Tess has gotten along without friends for many a moon..  

it's ok.. cuz I talk to myself and even answer myself all the time


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *it's ok.. cuz I talk to myself and even answer myself all the time  *



...so do I......the voices say so....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...so do I......the voices say so.... *



I know.. I've heard your voices.. *Stunned look*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 15, 2003)

...they talk to you now, too...?


----------



## Mithios (Sep 15, 2003)

No outlet, and the scary thing is. It was right on the money !!! MITHIOS


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

No Outlet. You don't take crap from anyone. You know who you are and you're fine with it. Good for you, people are drawn to your strength. sometimes you come across somewhat blunt and that can be hurtful. Don't be afraid to open up to others, you don't have to always be in control.


----------

